# JIANGDONG JF168, 5.5 hp



## naldr

I have a neighbor boy that I'm trying to help out on his Chinese mini bike. It is a JIANGDONG JF 168, 5.5 HP motor. It appears that the govenor isn't working properly. The engine will not return to an idle position, and the govenor does't appear to be operating. I cannot get the idle to return to normal position without manually pulling the throttle rod, and then after I let go of it, it just advances. Anyone know where I can get a manual on one of these, or any experience with this problem. Thanks in advance. Naldr


----------



## bugman

There should be a little spring down there to hold the governor rod. Of course I have never seen this brand before, so I'm not %100


----------



## naldr

There is a spring that goes between the the throttle to govenor, that pulls the lever arm, then there is a rod at the end of the lever arm that goes to the carb. The rod goes through a spring that also attaches to the lever arm and the carb, but this spring just seems to center the carb butterfly, not close it to idle. I think that might be where the problem is, but I can't figure out any other way to attach the spring to close the the butterfly properly. Thanks for your help. Naldr


----------



## bugman

Hmm, is the spring well..... springy? They can wear out.


----------



## naldr

The spring did appear to be "springy". Due to the apparent locations of where it attached I saw no way that it would actually close the throttle, so I ran it to a different location that would pull the throttle closed. As of last night it appeared to be working ok, so I'm just going to leave it like that and see if I can get a manual on the motor. Again, thanks for all your help. Naldr.


----------



## TWW

naldr said:


> The spring did appear to be "springy". Due to the apparent locations of where it attached I saw no way that it would actually close the throttle, so I ran it to a different location that would pull the throttle closed. As of last night it appeared to be working ok, so I'm just going to leave it like that and see if I can get a manual on the motor. Again, thanks for all your help. Naldr.



Did you ever find a manual? I am having the same problem.


----------



## TWW

Did you ever find a Manual? I am having the same problem.


----------



## motorhead58

*Gov problems*

My brother in law had a similar problem on his 6.5 hp and we believe it was the result of the gov arm sliping on the shaft that comes out of the block. To access it you have to move the gas tank out of the way use pliers to hold the shaft while moving the arm then retighten. As for the springs the one the little throtle rod passes thru is just to keep the assy. from falling apart.The gov balances spring pressure against the internal flyweight. At rest (motor off the spring holds throttle wide open if you manipulate you will get an idea how it works and figure wich way to turn shaft while resetting position of the arm. It worked well for us with no further gov problems.


----------



## dslc6487

*Top dead center - Jiangdong engine*

I have a generator with a jiangdong engine and am working on the valves. Does anyone know if this engine has any top dead center markings on it. It is comparable to a Honda GX160 engine and the Honda engine has markings on it, but I cannot find any markings on the Jiangdong. If no marks, can anyone tell me how to put the engine at TDC where I can set the valves. Thank you very much


----------



## 30yearTech

With the valve cover removed, rotate the engine and observe the valve operation. When the intake closes and the compression stroke begins, TDC will occur when the piston reaches the top of it's stroke. Use a straw, pencil or some other probe inserted down into the spark plug hole and you will be able to tell when the piston reaches the top and starts back down by observing the probe.

Best of Luck...


----------



## djart14

*crankshaft end play*

i have a 5.5 hp for my mini bike and there isn't any play in the crankshaft when i torque down the side cover doesn't seem to have any hang ups but i don't really want to move forward *any suggestions*


----------



## 30yearTech

djart14 said:


> i have a 5.5 hp for my mini bike and there isn't any play in the crankshaft when i torque down the side cover doesn't seem to have any hang ups but i don't really want to move forward *any suggestions*


I am not sure I understand your question. Post the brand, model and spec numbers off your engine. Do you mean the engine binds up when you torque the sump on?


----------

